# best time of the year for Venice, LA



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been saying that I was going to take a trip out from Venice for a few years now and my dad apparently has gotten tired of waiting, this past week end he told me hurry up and find the best time and book a trip. We would be looking for tuna of course, but a mixed bag would be ideal. So when is the best time to go and is what captain would you recommend, it would be a 1 day trip with 4 anglers.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I booked a trip with Paradise Outfitters for August 13th, Capt Woody and Capt Hunter have it going on down there. He told me that time of the year was a 8-10 tuna a day deal in most cases but it is still fishing so who knows? I have fished with Woody and he is very serious about and I hear Capt Hunter is very very serious about it. The thing about Venice is there is so many places and different things to fish for, mahi and marlin on the rip, wahoo and tuna on the rigs, cobia and aj's on the closer rigs so you will catch something. Will post a report on my return.


----------

